
A standard library for the client-side Web (Rust) - test9753
https://github.com/koute/stdweb
======
test9753
<quote>

The goal of this crate is to provide Rust bindings to the Web APIs and to
allow a high degree of interoperability between Rust and JavaScript.

</quote>

